# Pine Martin



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*HERE IT IS THE 4TH OF DECEMBER and we have very little snow--Temps will be in the high 40's well into next week. I love it* :biggrin: *Last year at this time we had over 36" on the ground and very cold---Pine Martin and Fisher season opened on Dec.1st . Just doesn't seem like it but yesterday I made three sets and When I checked the first one a nice male martin was waiting for me this morning . My season is over We're only aloud one Martin or one Fisher but not both I was lucky coyotes messed with the other two cubby sets or I could have been over my limit------ Also first day for black powder season for whitetails . I sat in a friends slaughter box watching a bucket of apples LOL and seen 3 doe's Still can't get around real good with the knee-can't wait till its fixed--Surgery in 2 weeks-----pic's of PM----Red Squirrel Great Bait for martin almost missed him he went though the trap turned around and was coming back out with the squirrel when caught [ lucky me ]*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*better pic's of cubby set*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

"you've got mail"...............couldn't help myself, congrats on the pine martin SB!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some great pic's Skip, sure is a light color, all the squirrels I kept for marten bait - the best, it's amazing how they can squeeze through and get under the triggers on the 110's, if there's a weasel around sometimes a person would have to throw in a couple 00's just to keep them on their toes. 90% of my sets were cubby but without the fancy mailbox.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Great job skip maybe next year I can come up there and stay a week and run a small line with you


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice catch Skip--- you should invite hassell to visit, then you can both hobble around together with your bad knees.LOL.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> catcapper, on 05 Dec 2015 - 05:01 AM, said:
> 
> Nice catch Skip--- you should invite hassell to visit, then you can both hobble around together with your bad knees.LOL.
> 
> awprint:


 Now Now !! I was hoping the next predator hunt Skip hosts that he will include 3 legged sack races - at least I'd know I'd have a partner. Sight to see !!


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice catch! The annoying pedant in me can't help but point out that a "martin" is a bird while a "marten" is the furry mammal you bagged. Of course, I've got the spelling figured out, but you bagged the marten, so you still come out the clear winner 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*hA hAA !!YUP IT WAS LATE LAST NIGHT and I put the i were an e should have been BUT he's getting skinned this Morn* :biggrin: :biggrin: [my story and i'm stick' en to it]-*---------use to have the red flag on that box but a fisher chewed it off a couple years ago--It has taken many over the years same address I caught the Fisher last year--Pokey you know where it is By the Gate going to camp----This is extra light one for around here so I'm going to tan' em--------------sb* :smile2:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work Skip,That marten will come out nice..... do you get a special parking spot by the blind ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good work, Skip. Never have I seen one in the wild.

What's a marten worth on the market?


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Nice! Well done.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

congrats on your Marten, before the fisher ate your flag did it go up when you had a catch??

the slaughter box...... radio, sand bag, and a drive through window bet the heater was behind you.....great pics thanks.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

glenway said:


> Good work, Skip. Never have I seen one in the wild.
> 
> What's a marten worth on the market?


 $70 > $200, according to market demands, I usually averaged $ 90 every year.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I like it. Never seen a Martin up close until now. I hope you get many many more in future seasons!

Larry


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Pine Marten off the board----Beaver --Pine Marten--Raccoon are ready to be shipped to Moyle's to be tanned---------------* :biggrin: -sb


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What are you gonna do with them Skip.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good. A pant leg & arm sleeve


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Skip, you still stretch them even if tanning ?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Ed--- If I didn't I'd have to salt them and dry them hard or the tannery wouldn't take them---They don't take green hides for tanning---so I just put them up like we do for selling----Don HATS LOL--No wall hangings etc just to have them----------sb*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Skip, I didnt know a tannery would take them that way. The one I always used back in the days was Pepe's and he only wanted them salted.


----------



## Redfoot Ranch (Jun 2, 2015)

Nice pics Skip!! That bigger sure was light colored as you we're describing. I sure wish I could have seen the video from that pole stand window...I was getting as pumped up as you when you we're describing how it played out!! Heck, I've been known to have them "old coot" moments myself


----------

